# Recommedation needed



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to the forum and hope that someone here will be able to help me decide on a handgun purchase. I am looking for a handgun to keep in my truck for self defense. I live in the deep south so I think I need a stainless model. What do you think? My budget is not large and I need to stay in the $300 to $350 range street price. I lean towards revolvers but I am open to any suggestions. I just sold a .22 auto pistol and after dealing with the constant jamming I am a little leary of an automatic even though people tell me the center fires don't jam very often. Please throw out some suggestions so I can start my research. 

Buying a new gun is a wondeful thing. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

$300-$350 is pretty low for a dependable self defense gun. You can find them, but, would you stake your life on them? Throw in another $150 and get a Glock or XD. The deep south weather doesn't bother plastic.:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> $300-$350 is pretty low for a dependable self defense gun. You can find them, but, would you stake your life on them? Throw in another $150 and get a Glock or XD. The deep south weather doesn't bother plastic.:mrgreen:


I agree. Especially if you're looking for stainless (which I don't think is totally necessary). What was the .22 auto that you speak of?

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Check out Taurus .38/.357 revolvers. I have a Model 605 (Blue) and it works gtreat.

$347 delivered at Bud's

http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Slick (Feb 16, 2008)

2 weeks ago I picked up a used Ruger GP100 4" 357 stainless revolver for $225 at a local gun store. They were asking $250, I offered $225, and they accepted the offer....... I really have no interest in revolvers at all. I just couldn't pass up the deal. It looks like it's barely been fired. My point, there are deals/bargains out there.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Slick said:


> 2 weeks ago I picked up a used Ruger GP100 4" 357 stainless revolver for $225 at a local gun store. They were asking $250, I offered $225, and they accepted the offer....... I really have no interest in revolvers at all. I just couldn't pass up the deal. It looks like it's barely been fired. My point, there are deals/bargains out there.


I'd say that's one hell of a deal!:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

*Jeff*

The .22 I sold was an AMT Backup. I liked the gun except for the jamming.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

ccm said:


> The .22 I sold was an AMT Backup. I liked the gun except for the jamming.


The reason I asked is because I have over 2000 rounds through my Ruger MKII, and I haven't had a jam to date. This is with the cheap bulk pack from Walmart, and I never even field stripped the pistol (and I purchased it used). I would say that the AMT gave you an unnecessary lack of confidence in semi-autos. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I like Taurus revolvers and a 38/357 is a good flexible handgun that will serve you well. A good used Smith revolver or Ruger revolver like the GP100 would be wonderful but I rarely see one in my area for less than $400. A new smith or Ruger revolver will be in the 500-600 range.

As an aside, does anyone know what are the new Ruger 9mm pistols going for? and have they corrected the drop safe issue yet? I have seen a few at my range and they seem to be well made reliable and easy to shoot . You can't really beat the price of 9mm ammo.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> Check out Taurus .38/.357 revolvers. I have a Model 605 (Blue) and it works gtreat.
> 
> $347 delivered at Bud's
> 
> ...


Those are a couple pretty good wheel guns. I got a friend with a Charter. I'm not so sure I'd want one but it seems to work pretty well. Rossi are pretty inexpensive but I have not even shot one of those in a long time. I don't know if they make anything worth owning or not these days. They do seems to sell pretty well with the wheel gun people though.

I really need to get to more public ranges..heh. I don't usually get to see any guns but mine most days.:smt022


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a Smith and Wesson Sigma 40VE with stainless slide and polymer frame. S&W is running them at $299 with a $50 rebate or 2 extra free magazines. I have 5,000 rounds through my Sigma and totally trust it to function when called upon.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

If you are looking at a gun you can toss into a bag behind the seats and forget about until you need it, it's hard to argue against a .357 revolver. The Taurus sounds like a good deal, and there are a bunch of used Smiths in the world, too. I'm normally an auto-loader kind of guy, but for a load-and-forget gun, I'd be looking at wheel guns. Good luck!


----------



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the recommendations.

ccm


----------

